# Snow totals of previous years?



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't know of a website, but as a native I can tell you the snow flies later and later every year- when I was a kid, it always snowed by Halloween- now it never does. Also, a Ft. Lewis study a few years ago showed that November temperatures are rising about 1 degree every year, which would also account for less snowfall. But there's weather in the forecast for Monday! Think Snow!!!


fet123 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has a web page for the snow totals of previous years in the Colorado rockies. The reason I ask is because I havent seen to much snow in November is this normal? October was ok, but this month looks pretty dry.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Talk about hysteria! 1 degree a year-your either full of shit or a crack head.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

*Website*

Here is the website I use to look at the snow levels. This page is part of The National Weathe Service. You can go back to previous dates and look at snow depth, snow water equavilants, etc. Its a great site to predict runoff. Hopefully the link will work.

National Snow Analyses - NOHRSC - The ultimate source for snow information


bs


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Mr. Compassionate. What a doosh bag.

I know it's difficult for you to wrap your mind around much, but a 1degree increase in average temperatures is pretty significant with respect to climatic zones and fauna, especially at elevation.

A global warming point counter point is not necessary. Just accept that you are of below average intelligence and we'll leave it at that.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

I forgot to add a link for the other website I use. This is the SNOTEL website and it only deals with the curent year's snow pack and percentage of annual precip. Anyways, hope it helps.


SNOTEL Narrative

bs


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

One degree a year does sound a bit high (is it 27 degree warmer now that in 1980?). However, I concur that Mr. Compassionate is indeed a gigantic douchebag. That is no way to talk to a lady.

I'm personally alot more concerned in the short term about this damn La Nina. Mountain Biking is great and all, but we're going to need some snow eventually.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the site bshock, it is really cool.

So the snow is low for this month? I was kind of assuming that, if you compare the average temperature over the current ones in weather.com the high temperature is not a problem but the low is well above the average Average Weather for Frisco, CO - Temperature and Precipitation

the east coast seems to be getting some good snow this year(something that they dint have last year, some resorts waited till mid January to truly open, big economic issue for them). can anyone explain a little about la nina (I know it is low temperatures in the equatorial pacific) but how does this affects the snow levels? 
In my case my trip is the first week of January, a little early I know, but it is the only time I can get of from school and work at the same time.

Lets hope for some snow

I also found this site with a 15 day forecast, although in the past I found 15 day forecasts can not be trusted.

AccuWeather.com - Frisco, CO - 15 Day Weather Forecast - Local Weather Forecasts



jmack said:


> One degree a year does sound a bit high (is it 27 degree warmer now that in 1980?). However, I concur that Mr. Compassionate is indeed a gigantic douchebag. That is no way to talk to a lady.
> 
> I'm personally alot more concerned in the short term about this damn La Nina. Mountain Biking is great and all, but we're going to need some snow eventually.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*Right*

I'm sorry, not being from Durango, you obviously didn't catch the sarcasm concerning the fact that this was an *FLC study* showing 1 degree increase per year. My point was more that I know the climate is changing due to direct observation- I don't need a study to show that. Hopefully this is direct enough for you to understand, mr. compassionate, although your screen name would suggest that you grasp at least a basic understanding of verbal irony (sarcasm, in layman's terms), or did you adopt that as a nickname because you thought the girl was being sincere when she said it? As for the rest of you, thank you for defending my honor.



mr. compassionate said:


> Talk about hysteria! 1 degree a year-your either full of shit or a crack head.


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*Indian summer*

ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/CO/Snow/snow/watershed/daily/basinplotnp07.gif

I don't know if this will take you right to the site or not but it's for the total snow-pack... not how much snow we've received. It's good to watch come Febuary to see how the water will be. Anyway it shows the past 4 years and though the climate might be warming the graph shows 2004 being one of the worst snow-packs in recent years. But I'm sure we can all recall worse years... 2001-02 was the worst recently I can remember. I was done floating by June 27th and Northgate was never an option. 

As far as the climate change dialogue is concerned it's pretty interesting. Kind of like opinions and assholes... they all stink. Anyone remember the dust-bowl? Or at least reading about it. I realize none of us were alive during that time but our grandparents were. Pretty hot and dry then too. 1 degree a year is pretty silly as jmack pointed out and I didn't read the sarcasm there either but glad you pointed it out rivergirl.

Back to the snow. Last year we were making great turns in the end of October up on Berthoud... hell the whole winter park/mary jane opened together last year before Thanksgiving. Not so much the year before that. In 2002-03 the jane didn't open until mid-december if not Christmas. Had great snow storms (8"+) in June this year where we would normally get just a few inches in the past.

I know everyone is scared of things warming up and the consequences but on a positive note I still have my raft out, floating the Encampment, and the brown's are still spawning... I've even seen a few rainbows on redds. Normally the fall rainbow spawn is short and sweet (couple weeks in late September) then the browns go for about a month. It's been a month and half now for the brownies and I caught a rainbow yesterday that just got done. Hopefully a longer spawning season will mean good things. I know I'm staying positive.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

here is a very easy way to see the snowpack for different years. it shows the snowpack by river basin, and also shows the average snowpack for that basin. this one shows all basins in colorado.

SNOTEL Basin Time Series Snowpack Summary Graphs | Colorado NRCS


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

That is very useful info. Thanks for posting the link, I bookmarked that page for future use.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

BSOE, this just shows what a dimwhit you are. It's amazing you try to defend such an assinine figure as 1% a year-get educated on the issue it's not dentistry.

As for riverhoe trying to claim it was sarcasm after being called on it-what a laugh.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

You would presume to know more than PhDs that gathered actual data. Ft. Lewis may not be a big school or an academic powerhouse but many competent teachers and researches seek out rural environments to live and work. As ridiculous as you may think their findings it's dumb to pop off that you know better with absolutely no knowlege whatsoever.

But, anticipated, as you are a doosh bag. And yes, I know that's not how to spell "douche". But I prefer my spelling, thank you.

My response was more to your needless mistreatment of another person on the forum. Intelligent dissenting opinions are welcome and necessary for progress but you seldom bring anything to the table save spitefulness. You are a quintessential example of a sociopath who is probably sniveling and sycophantic in real life and uses the internet as an outlet for the resultant aggression. It's sad and you should seek help. Perhaps there's a psychiatric forum you could visit instead of the buzz.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

*Are you serious?*

My point was that studies actually show us a lot less than direct observation. Ft Lewis is certainly a reputable institution, but in Durango, we regularly make fun of their "scholarly studies". I should have realized the joke would not be appreciated in a wider context, although I have spoken to lots of people from CU and CSU who would make the same jokes. As for calling me "riverhoe", you don't even know me- I'm friendly and nice and that hurts my feelings for no reason. I like to participate and I'm intelligent- what gives you the right to ridicule me? 

To be more direct I guess, I should have just spouted my own observations over my lifetime of living in Durango, such as: in 92 it snowed so much the roofs were caving in and they called it the "end of the hundred year drought". In 05 the Animas came up to over 8 grand for the first time since '84 but in '06, we ran it at 300 for all of June and July and the only thing that kept us going was the rain, but this year even with a really late snow (dec 2nd, I think), we came up over 2500 3 times in July, which never happens. So, the point is that while we can proselytize about global warming and look at studies all we want, all that really affects us is what happens this year- so Think Snow and do a raindance in the spring. And don't be rude to people you don't even know. It was the last thing I needed today.


mr. compassionate said:


> BSOE, this just shows what a dimwhit you are. It's amazing you try to defend such an assinine figure as 1% a year-get educated on the issue it's not dentistry.
> 
> As for riverhoe trying to claim it was sarcasm after being called on it-what a laugh.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Here is a fantastic site for snow:

Your Guide to Snowfall - Main Page


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Takemetotheriver:

Easy on the Fort. That's a good school. And its hard too. It took me 10 years to graduate.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Mut said:


> Takemetotheriver:
> 
> Easy on the Fort. That's a good school. And its hard too. It took me 10 years to graduate.


 
Lol.. I think a lot of us have found ourselves bogged down in the Fort... While, enjoying the finer things in life that are in our environment.. Such as the breweries...


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well at least it is looking positive by the 21 of November, maybe this could mean some good snow accumulation.


----------

